# 20HP Tohatsu vs 25 HP Yamaha



## Jpscott1

I have a Yamaha 25 on a Pathfinder and I have a Tohatsu 20 on a Jon boat. Both are 4 strokes but they are not the new fuel injected models. Anyways- if it were me I would buy the Tohatsu 20 for a Gheenoe. Those Yamaha 25s- although somewhat lighter than they used to be - are still very heavy. I haven’t shopped for motors in a while- but I would think you could find the Tohatsu 20 for less than $2700. In regards to your second question - you could purchase a Tohatsu with electric start and you would have ability to use it with a battery when you need it or take battery out and go with pull start when you don’t.


----------



## Texasproud11

Thats a good point. Maybe just being new to the boat game had me lost there but you can manually start an electric start motor?? Also, any direction on where to shop for the cheapest new motors?


----------



## Gervais

I don’t have any experience with the new tohatsu 20hps but do have a little with the Yamaha 25. They are strong motors for sure but are heavy as jpscott1 said. I would bet the Yamaha would be faster but only by a few mph but the weight distribution would suffer. I would personally go with pull start. I pull my 25 2 stroke behind my back no sweat and had a mercury 20hp 4 stroke that pulled easy too. The new Yamaha 25 is a lot harder though so keep that in mind. Not sure on the new tohatsus but I would lean toward the 20 pull start.


----------



## Texasproud11

Gervais said:


> I don’t have any experience with the new tohatsu 20hps but do have a little with the Yamaha 25. They are strong motors for sure but are heavy as jpscott1 said. I would bet the Yamaha would be faster but only by a few mph but the weight distribution would suffer. I would personally go with pull start. I pull my 25 2 stroke behind my back no sweat and had a mercury 20hp 4 stroke that pulled easy too. The new Yamaha 25 is a lot harder though so keep that in mind. Not sure on the new tohatsus but I would lean toward the 20 pull start.


 Good thoughts! Just want to confirm if short shaft the way to go too?


----------



## Jpscott1

Texasproud11 said:


> Good thoughts! Just want to confirm if short shaft the way to go too?


Shaft length is determined by transom height on the boat. I would imagine a gheenoe has a short transom and you would need a short shaft motor. Spend some time reasearching posts on here and elsewhere and you should be able to price shop. Also don’t overlook your local dealer and don’t be afraid to negotiate a little.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Yamaha all the way. No comparison. Tohatsu’s are crap. I’ll never buy another one. Had a 20hp on a jon and every time salad got on the lower unit it would force water up through these wierd openings on the mid section covering the back of the power head with water. Poor design! Run a 50 now with 400+ hrs and have only been disappointed with durability. Trim and tilt failure, motor mount failures, tiller handle failure, and more. Who cares about the extra weight, reliability and durability all the way!


----------



## Salt of the Water

Seems like a lot of hp on an LT10. Have any reports from someone running that much motor?

With the narrow transom, engine weight is pretty critical. The 4 strokes are getting lighter with each iteration, but old 2 strokes are still lighter in most cases.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Yamaha all the way. No comparison. Tohatsu’s are crap. I’ll never buy another one. Had a 20hp on a jon and every time salad got on the lower unit it would force water up through these wierd openings on the mid section covering the back of the power head with water. Poor design! Run a 50 now with 400+ hrs and have only been disappointed with durability. Trim and tilt failure, motor mount failures, tiller handle failure, and more. Who cares about the extra weight, reliability and durability all the way!


So your Yamaha had durability problems then you call it durable I'm confused.


----------



## Texasproud11

Salt of the Water said:


> Seems like a lot of hp on an LT10. Have any reports from someone running that much motor?
> 
> With the narrow transom, engine weight is pretty critical. The 4 strokes are getting lighter with each iteration, but old 2 strokes are still lighter in most cases.


I've done a lot of searching on social media, microskiff, and youtube and I see people running up to 25 hp. The 4 stroke 20 hp is the same weight as the 9.9 which makes me think why not??


----------



## ZaneD

One important thing you should consider is that you don't need an 80# battery to start these small outboards. Most people (myself included) use a small starting battery much like a lawnmower, motorcycle, etc. which weights only about 10-15# (Odyssey PC545 is a good example). 

With that being said, I would go 20HP electric start with backup pull rope. The battery will also run your bilge pump, nav lights, etc if needed. Pull start is fine if it starts right away, but we all know that isn't always the case and personally I don't feel like yanking on my engine in the dark on an early morning at the ramp. I would also recommend power tilt and trim for much the same reason.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Backcountry 16 said:


> So your Yamaha had durability problems then you call it durable I'm confused.


I’m confused as well.

I was referring to tohatsu’s durability issues.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> I’m confused as well.
> 
> I was referring to tohatsu’s durability issues.


Ah I gotcha.


----------



## Gervais

If you go all out with electric start and tilt I would go with the Yamaha 25. It has trim where as the tohatsu does not.


----------



## Texasproud11

ZaneD said:


> One important thing you should consider is that you don't need an 80# battery to start these small outboards. Most people (myself included) use a small starting battery much like a lawnmower, motorcycle, etc. which weights only about 10-15# (Odyssey PC545 is a good example).
> 
> With that being said, I would go 20HP electric start with backup pull rope. The battery will also run your bilge pump, nav lights, etc if needed. Pull start is fine if it starts right away, but we all know that isn't always the case and personally I don't feel like yanking on my engine in the dark on an early morning at the ramp. I would also recommend power tilt and trim for much the same reason.


So the bigger batteries are if you have a trolling motor then?


----------



## ZaneD

Texasproud11 said:


> So the bigger batteries are if you have a trolling motor then?


That's correct. If using a trolling motor you'll need a larger deep cycle battery.


----------



## Shadowcast16

I had a Tohatsu 20 hp short shaft with power tilt and electric start on a Shadowcast 16 and it was an awesome engine. Not a single problem with it. It would haul ass! I would definitely buy another Tohatsu. I think it was a 2016. It did not have electronic fuel injection. I give it 5 Stars.


----------



## dranrab

I'll take the 20% HP increase with the minimal weight penalty for $400.


----------



## southerncannuck

That's a lot of HP for a Gheenoe. I put a 9.9 on my 154 because it's rated for 10 hp max. If I had to do it all over I would have installed a 15 Suzuki. If you go with the 20 or 25 please post some videos. I'd love to see it in action.

ps, these gheenoes are very weight conscious.


----------



## Backcountry 16

southerncannuck said:


> That's a lot of HP for a Gheenoe. I put a 9.9 on my 154 because it's rated for 10 hp max. If I had to do it all over I would have installed a 15 Suzuki. If you go with the 20 or 25 please post some videos. I'd love to see it in action.
> 
> ps, these gheenoes are very weight conscious.


I had the same gheenoe back in the late 90s and had a Mariner 15 2 stroke on the back it was perfect I think it weighed around 75 lbs. That would be his best bet if he could find a nice older motor.


----------



## Flatbroke426

I went thru the same problem. I sat down with some great minds in the flat boat industry. We ran the number and I settled on the Tohatsu 20. I played with props and am getting close to 30mph out of mine on a LT25. Only draw back is I couldn’t get trim and tilt on anyone’s 20 but so far that hasn’t seemed to be much of a bother. The lighter weight engine makes it easier to remove the engine also if I want to go to a true no motor zone. The Tohatsu is a great motor and so user friendly


----------



## Flatbroke426

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> I’m confused as well.
> 
> I was referring to tohatsu’s durability issues.


Tohatsu recently decided to go after the Yamaha market. They totally redesigned their engines and have made them almost bulletproof. They made them more reliable and lighter.


----------



## fyr4efect

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Yamaha all the way. No comparison. Tohatsu’s are crap. I’ll never buy another one. Had a 20hp on a jon and every time salad got on the lower unit it would force water up through these wierd openings on the mid section covering the back of the power head with water. Poor design! Run a 50 now with 400+ hrs and have only been disappointed with durability. Trim and tilt failure, motor mount failures, tiller handle failure, and more. Who cares about the extra weight, reliability and durability all the way!


 I have the 2019 Tohatsu 20hp short shaft electric,EFI,tilt,tiller. I had back spray issues also till I made a jackplate and lowered the engine. No spray, starts first crank, quiet, reliable. Im pushing 1000 lb 23mph wot.I also changed the factory 11.5 pitch to 10. Definitely feels better with the new prop and 6" setback. Think it was 2800 onlineoutboards. They gave me a military discount also. My last boat I had a Yam 60 tiller. 1500 lbs 30mph wot. I was looking at the new yam 25 but no trim or tilt on Short shaft plus the local dealer would only sell boat/motor pkg. Very happy with the Tohatsu 20.Edit: 3200 not 2800.


----------



## Guest

Apples and oranges comparison! If comparing 25-25 the Yami wins hands down in my book!


----------



## Stauter

I went with the new Mercury EFI. Love the new adjustable tiller and electric start. I use a small Deka ETX -15L battery. Also added the Bobs Machine Action Trim and Tilt unit. Got the engine from Onlineoutboards.com and the TNT unit trim from boatownersworld.com


----------



## fyr4efect

[email protected] said:


> I went with the new Mercury EFI. Love the new adjustable tiller and electric start. I use a small Deka ETX -15L battery. Also added the Bobs Machine Action Trim and Tilt unit. Got the engine from Onlineoutboards.com and the TNT unit trim from boatownersworld.com[/QUOTE.
> 
> 
> What size merc?


----------



## fyr4efect

Boatbrains said:


> Apples and oranges comparison! If comparing 25-25 the Yami wins hands down in my book!



I agree 25-25. I think the OP was comparing yam 25 to Tohatsu 20 tho.
Hearing great things on the 25 yam on tinboat site. No trim or tilt on the shortshaft. Wish the dealers out here would be willing to sell one without buying boat/motor pkg. I believe the 126lb weight on the 25 is for the 4 stroke manual start. The electric start is 132lb I believe. Short transom boat owners lives matter.


----------



## Stauter

15hp


----------



## fyr4efect

[email protected] said:


> 15hp




Long or short shaft? Do you have a linc for the Bob's trim and tilt. I made a jackplate for my Tohatsu 20 which has tilt but no trim. Had a mini-jacker laying around and bought some 2"x3" 1/4" rectangle aluminum and made a 6" stand-off. Had to drop the engine down to stop back spray. If its not too pricey I might go for it.


----------



## CPurvis

fyr4efect said:


> I agree 25-25
> Hearing great things on the 25 yam on tinboat site. No trim on the shortshaft. Wish the dealers out here would be willing to sell one without buying boat/motor pkg.


Im running the new yamaha 25 on my Skimmer skiff. I love that thing. I have the electric start but some times pull start it just to make sure things are in working order. First pull every time. It does have a vibration at idle. But i think thats the case with all the newer lightweight motors due to the lighter weight mounting brackets. Im running 29-30mph loaded down with 2 people.


----------



## fyr4efect

CPurvis said:


> Im running the new yamaha 25 on my Skimmer skiff. I love that thing. I have the electric start but some times pull start it just to make sure things are in working order. First pull every time. It does have a vibration at idle. But i think thats the case with all the newer lightweight motors due to the lighter weight mounting brackets. Im running 29-30mph loaded down with 2 people.



Short or long shaft? Weight? Tilt?


----------



## CPurvis

Sho


fyr4efect said:


> Short or long shaft? Weight? Tilt?


Short shaft with no Tilt. I am running a atlas micro jacker. The battery i use is an odysee that weighs 22lbs.


----------



## fyr4efect

CPurvis said:


> Sho
> 
> Short shaft with no Tilt. I am running a atlas micro jacker. The battery i use is an odysee that weighs 22lbs.



Thx for the info. Does your atlas tilt or just raise and lower? Whats the engine weight. Sorry for all the questions. I heard the 2 stroke manual is 126LB. Wondering what the 4 stroke electric weights.


----------



## CPurvis

fyr4efect said:


> Thx for the info. Does your atlas tilt or just raise and lower? Whats the engine weight. Sorry for all the questions. I heard the 2 stroke manual is 126LB. Wondering what the 4 stroke electric weights.


No problem ask all the questions you want. Thats what forums are for. 

The Micro jacker raises and lowers vertically. The 4 stroke electric start weighs 132lb without electric start is 126lbs. To tilt the motor is not difficult and i have to reach over my platform. The motor is very light. I take it off the transom and put it back on by myself.


----------



## Stauter

It’s a trim and tilt unit.
https://www.boatownersworld.com/bob...on-series-motor-tilt-and-trim-100-701100.html

https://bobsmachine.com/product/clamp-on-motor-tilt-and-trim-action-series-40hp/.
Specs shows a misprint on their site. Unit only weighs 20 lbs. Merc 20EFI electric start weighs 111 lbs.


----------



## fyr4efect

CPurvis said:


> No problem ask all the questions you want. Thats what forums are for.
> 
> The Micro jacker raises and lowers vertically. The 4 stroke electric start weighs 132lb without electric start is 126lbs. To tilt the motor is not difficult and i have to reach over my platform. The motor is very light. I take it off the transom and put it back on by myself.



Thx man. I can lift my Tohatsu 20 [112lbs] myself too... With my chain hoist. Me pushing 70 yrs.


----------



## fyr4efect

[email protected] said:


> It’s a trim and tilt unit.
> https://www.boatownersworld.com/bob...on-series-motor-tilt-and-trim-100-701100.html
> 
> https://bobsmachine.com/product/clamp-on-motor-tilt-and-trim-action-series-40hp/.
> Specs shows a misprint on their site. Unit only weighs 20 lbs. Merc 20EFI electric start weighs 111 lbs.



So.. 550-650. Might have to wait for a relative to die. Who liked me.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

fyr4efect said:


> I agree 25-25. I think the OP was comparing yam 25 to Tohatsu 20 tho.
> Hearing great things on the 25 yam on tinboat site. No trim on the shortshaft. Wish the dealers out here would be willing to sell one without buying boat/motor pkg. I don't believe the 25 short shaft comes with power tilt, just manual. Not sure. I believe the 126lb weight on the 25 is for the 2 stroke manual start.


2 stroke yamaha 25 106# s/s manual


----------



## fyr4efect

Gervais said:


> If you go all out with electric start and tilt I would go with the Yamaha 25. It has trim where as the tohatsu does not.



I believe the Yam 25 short shaft does not have tilt or trim the Tohatsu 20 short shaft has tilt.


----------



## fyr4efect

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> 2 stroke yamaha 25 106# as manual



Is that for the tiller or remote or either? Does it have a remote option? You would think Yamaha would be touting that 106# weight but all the sites I have seen say 126. Still The Yam 25 is the lightest in its class. I found a manual that shows 106# for the 25MHS. Don't know what the H stands for.


----------



## Gervais

fyr4efect said:


> I believe the Yam 25 short shaft does not have tilt or trim the Tohatsu 20 short shaft has tilt.


That’s new that the Tohastu short shaft has the tilt option then. In previous years no one seemed to make an electric tilt with short shaft. I assumed you would have to go with a 20” shaft to get those features and ,in that case, I would go with the yamaha


----------



## fyr4efect

Gervais said:


> That’s new that the Tohastu short shaft has the tilt option then. In previous years no one seemed to make an electric tilt with short shaft. I assumed you would have to go with a 20” shaft to get those features and ,in that case, I would go with the yamaha


I think Tohatsu 20 is the only one with tilt in SS, maybe Suzuki. A 20" is too long for my transom. I figured why spend 1000 more for a heavier engine with no tilt function for 7 or 8 mph. So far love this Tohatsu 20.
My last boat had a yam 60 tiller. It was great. The shift broke after 20 hrs. Was an easy fix.
Thx for your input.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

fyr4efect said:


> Is that for the tiller or remote or either? Does it have a remote option? You would think Yamaha would be touting that 106# weight but all the sites I have seen say 126. Still The Yam 25 is the lightest in its class. I found a manual that shows 106# for the 25MHS. Don't know what the H stands for.


106# is for 2 stroke s/s engines


----------



## fyr4efect

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> 106# is for 2 stroke s/s engines


Thx for the info. Can you still buy a new yam 2 stroke in the US?


----------



## dafjib

Go for the T. you can get 2019 ,tilt ,electric start ,no need for battery in the new ones unless you want one for a trolling motor. I am putting one on my 15/6 Gheenoe . A little over power but will haul butt .


----------



## Flatbroke426

Texasproud11 said:


> I'm at sort of at a crossroads with the new Gheenoe LT 10 purchase as it pertains to a motor and would like some insight from you pros as its my first boat. I'm looking to run as much of a pure tiller rig as possible with minimal electronics. I sense that its best to stay in the short shaft arena and a manual start? I can get the Tohatsu 20 for around 2700 new and the Yamaha 25 for 3100 new (top of my budget). These are the cheapest new motors in the 20 and 25 hp I found. The Yamaha 25 comes in at close to 30 lbs heavier (126 lbs) than the Tohatsu at 94 lbs. My big question is does the extra hp make up for that weight gain on a smaller boat?
> 
> Also, at that $3100 range, I could get a Tohatsu 20 with Electric start but then I believe I would need a battery (80lbs) and wiring. My only reason for an electric start would be if I got in a hairy situation on a river. Any thoughts on this?


I have the 20. I used a U13 size lawn and garden battery. It works great and play weights 13 lbs.


----------



## dafjib

Flatbroke426 said:


> I have the 20. I used a U13 size lawn and garden battery. It works great and play weights 13 lbs.


What kind of 20 do you have ,how fast ?


----------



## dafjib

I just talked to the Suki. rep . They dont have a 20hp. with power tilt . But the 9.9 dose ??? Cant figure that out . So its down to Yammi.20 or Tohatsu 20 . What do you all think ,boy that should bring some responce !


----------



## Gervais

dafjib said:


> I just talked to the Suki. rep . They dont have a 20hp. with power tilt . But the 9.9 dose ??? Cant figure that out . So its down to Yammi.20 or Tohatsu 20 . What do you all think ,boy that should bring some responce !


Mercury!


----------



## Finsleft258

Gervais said:


> Mercury!


Which is a Tohatsu.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

fyr4efect said:


> Thx for the info. Does your atlas tilt or just raise and lower? Whats the engine weight. Sorry for all the questions. I heard the 2 stroke manual is 126LB. Wondering what the 4 stroke electric weights.


2 stroke 25 manual yamaha s/s weights 106#


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

fyr4efect said:


> Is that for the tiller or remote or either? Does it have a remote option? You would think Yamaha would be touting that 106# weight but all the sites I have seen say 126. Still The Yam 25 is the lightest in its class. I found a manual that shows 106# for the 25MHS. Don't know what the H stands for.


106# 25 is a 2 stroke engine s/s manual


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

fyr4efect said:


> Thx for the info. Can you still buy a new yam 2 stroke in the US?


Used unless someone picks up one in Mexico r Bahamas


----------



## Backcountry 16

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Used unless someone picks up one in Mexico r Bahamas


That's why you keep the 2 strokes my 05 Merc 25 is electric start power trim and tilt and 114 lbs with more torque than any 4 stroke in its hp class.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Backcountry 16 said:


> That's why you keep the 2 strokes my 05 Merc 25 is electric start power trim and tilt and 114 lbs with more torque than any 4 stroke in its hp class.


You are 100% correct, hurt me to sell my 25 yamaha 2 stroke highly modded n 106# 30/35 hp


----------



## dafjib

Gervais said:


> Mercury!


They are tohatsu .


----------



## redjim

I have a 2 stroke Yam 25, 2001 I would let go for $1600. Low hours if you might be interested in that model. Runs great,....


----------



## fyr4efect

dafjib said:


> I just talked to the Suki. rep . They dont have a 20hp. with power tilt . But the 9.9 dose ??? Cant figure that out . So its down to Yammi.20 or Tohatsu 20 . What do you all think ,boy that should bring some responce !



Ck Onlineoutboards.com That's where I got my Tohatsu 20.


----------



## Backwater

I don't know why the OP wasn't comparing the Yamaha 20 vs the Tohatsu 20. ANd if that is the case, better compare the Suzuki 20. Might even be interested in seeing how the Honda compares, side by side.

In my experience, I've always had good reliability with Yamahas, but Suzuki's seem to be quieter. I have a 9.8 Tohatsu once and it was sluggish. I will never own a merc again. The eTecs are ok, from seeing how my buddies that have them run, but louder and clunks into gear.


----------



## dafjib

Flatbroke426 said:


> I have the 20. I used a U13 size lawn and garden battery. It works great and play weights 13 lbs.


You seem to know your ghennoes. What shaft length 20 hp. would you use on a 15/6 classic . And what about trim tabs to keep the bow down.


----------



## Flatbroke426

I have not ran the 15/6 much so I'm not the best to ask on that one. My LT25 has been lightened up so much its kind of an experiment in motion. lol I love making things as light as possible so I'm not poling extra weight and drafting more than I have to. I'm sure there are some 15/6 owners here that can answer your questions better then I can. But I am looking to get one soon..


----------



## dafjib

Texasproud11 said:


> I'm at sort of at a crossroads with the new Gheenoe LT 10 purchase as it pertains to a motor and would like some insight from you pros as its my first boat. I'm looking to run as much of a pure tiller rig as possible with minimal electronics. I sense that its best to stay in the short shaft arena and a manual start? I can get the Tohatsu 20 for around 2700 new and the Yamaha 25 for 3100 new (top of my budget). These are the cheapest new motors in the 20 and 25 hp I found. The Yamaha 25 comes in at close to 30 lbs heavier (126 lbs) than the Tohatsu at 94 lbs. My big question is does the extra hp make up for that weight gain on a smaller boat?
> 
> Also, at that $3100 range, I could get a Tohatsu 20 with Electric start but then I believe I would need a battery (80lbs) and wiring. My only reason for an electric start would be if I got in a hairy situation on a river. Any thoughts on this?


Hi,Tex. I have a 15/6 Gheenoe ,older . and I have looked at all the Outboards ,and have had most brands . The best deal for you is Tohatsu 20 ,with power tilt ,ele. start ,you don't need a batt. to start but you need one for troll. motor and running lights .You may not think you need power tilt ,but its sure nice to have ,to trim out boat while running and just not having to lift it .The Ts come with a 5yr. warnt. And they are so easy to work on. The 2019s are great . Go to > outboards .com they are the cheapest . And they don't charge shipping .And they carry other brands to compare ,but you wont beat the Tohatsu 20 . 3500.00 with every thing . You wont be sorry for spending the extra $$$ ,you will enjoy it a lot more . you can get me a > [email protected] . Call the dealer ,they are great people to deal with . All the local dealers were a lot higher price .


----------



## dafjib

TE="Texasproud11, post: 519010, member: 13532"]I'm at sort of at a crossroads with the new Gheenoe LT 10 purchase as it pertains to a motor and would like some insight from you pros as its my first boat. I'm looking to run as much of a pure tiller rig as possible with minimal electronics. I sense that its best to stay in the short shaft arena and a manual start? I can get the Tohatsu 20 for around 2700 new and the Yamaha 25 for 3100 new (top of my budget). These are the cheapest new motors in the 20 and 25 hp I found. The Yamaha 25 comes in at close to 30 lbs heavier (126 lbs) than the Tohatsu at 94 lbs. My big question is does the extra hp make up for that weight gain on a smaller boat?

Also, at that $3100 range, I could get a Tohatsu 20 with Electric start but then I believe I would need a battery (80lbs) and wiring. My only reason for an electric start would be if I got in a hairy situation on a river. Any thoughts on this?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Flatbroke426

dafjib said:


> TE="Texasproud11, post: 519010, member: 13532"]I'm at sort of at a crossroads with the new Gheenoe LT 10 purchase as it pertains to a motor and would like some insight from you pros as its my first boat. I'm looking to run as much of a pure tiller rig as possible with minimal electronics. I sense that its best to stay in the short shaft arena and a manual start? I can get the Tohatsu 20 for around 2700 new and the Yamaha 25 for 3100 new (top of my budget). These are the cheapest new motors in the 20 and 25 hp I found. The Yamaha 25 comes in at close to 30 lbs heavier (126 lbs) than the Tohatsu at 94 lbs. My big question is does the extra hp make up for that weight gain on a smaller boat?
> 
> Also, at that $3100 range, I could get a Tohatsu 20 with Electric start but then I believe I would need a battery (80lbs) and wiring. My only reason for an electric start would be if I got in a hairy situation on a river. Any thoughts on this?


[/QUOTE]
Look at a U1 lawn mower battery. The weight comes in at 13 lbs and unless your running below freezing temps (then you can hand crank) the battery has more than enough cranking power.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Look at a U1 lawn mower battery. The weight comes in at 13 lbs and unless your running below freezing temps (then you can hand crank) the battery has more than enough cranking power.[/QUOTE]
Agreed.


----------



## dafjib

Backcountry 16 said:


> Look at a U1 lawn mower battery. The weight comes in at 13 lbs and unless your running below freezing temps (then you can hand crank) the battery has more than enough cranking power.


Agreed.[/QUOTE]
My battery shop guy told me that a golf cart batt will be best for a trolling motor ,but not a good cranking batt. I have a 24v M. K.but don't want to run two batt. in my Gheenoe.


----------



## yobata

This is the battery I have on my skiff. Cranks over a Yamaha 25hp 2stroke without any issues, have used it for 2 years now. It's never been charged with anything other than rectifier from the motor. It's $100 but only weighs 7.2lbs (I had a gift card too)

I would not use it for a TM - would prob die in an hour


----------



## dafjib

yobata said:


> This is the battery I have on my skiff. Cranks over a Yamaha 25hp 2stroke without any issues, have used it for 2 years now. It's never been charged with anything other than rectifier from the motor. It's $100 but only weighs 7.2lbs (I had a gift card too)
> 
> I would not use it for a TM - would prob die in an hour


----------



## dafjib

Thanks ,I think I am going to be stuck with 3 batt . 2 for 24v. TM ,and one for cranking ,that one looks good for cranking my new Tohatsu 20hp.


----------



## Les_Lammers

dafjib said:


> Thanks ,I think I am going to be stuck with 3 batt . 2 for 24v. TM ,and one for cranking ,that one looks good for cranking my new Tohatsu 20hp.


I get a 12 volt TM. Two batteries are heavy.


----------



## 7WT

Heck I use that 7lb battery for my 60 Hp Mercury 4 stroke on my B2 to keep things lite. Never had a problem. I do have a trolling deep cycle up front I can use as a safety if something did happen with the small battery. I'm pretty sure that Harry Spear no longer uses Tohatsu and only Honda's after a few terrible new Tohatsu's he used on new builds. I also notice that Chittum no longer carries Tohatsu as an option which they initially did- just say'n! FYI Suzuki made the first 4 strokes. Honda has a 20 and it is light. Yamaha does offer a 20hp. I would go Honda, Yami, Suzuki before Tohatsu.


----------

